# hey all...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Things are all good here, reconnciliation is still going strong, she is going to move home the only question is when...and when she does, I want to make sure it is forever...

My wife spends most weekends over here, we talk half the night...healing is going on, what was once a poisonus relationship, has turned more toward rebuilding a bond, friendship, love...a more healthy husband and wife relationship...

I'll post more, just wanted to check in...I'm catering my brother's wedding this weekend, a new venture I'm excited to move on, then I'm going down to Joplin to provide help down there feeding relief workers helping out after the devestating tornado down there...

My life has changed so much in the past half year, I am in more control of who I am, a better person...no matter what happens, I'll be okay...God Bless!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

This is a wonderful testimony to what good can happen ;o)


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## yourbabygirl (May 28, 2011)

wow!!! Congrats! Honestly brought tears to my eyes...

I wish someday I could also write my reconciliation success story..

Actually, I sincerely hope every single member of the forums here who has been so nice to me will also be posting their success stories in the future.. where we will all say

that sometimes taking a step back is actually a step forward towards a more healthy husband and wife relationship!!! hurray for you and all the best for your forever!!!


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

So nice to hear a happy story on here for a change.

Congrats.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

You're such an inspiration. You've stuck in there when it got hard, you've worked on yourself, and look at the awesome person you've become. I am glad to hear things are going well. I'm praying for you and a new relationship a million times better than the original one. Hoping to see you in the reconciliation section one day! Stay strong, you're doing great!


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

What a great story, it makes me not want to give up.
Thanks for posting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

It's weird, I've been posting here since last november, made friedns with a few, seen a lot of people come and go, they go because things didn't work out, wasn't much hope for them anymore to hold on to...I've found my hope and support here...

When she moved out back then, she didn't expect us to get back together...she was in contact with a lawyer, she changed the beneficiary on her life insurance policy, she prepared herself for the worst...

Funny things is, when she moved out back then, I prepared myself for the best, I made myself better, stopped drinking (for 99% of the time, still enjoy a beer on special occassions)...I'm the one who read relationship books, talked to counselors...I lost 20 pounds and am in the best shape (round) ever...I've managed to run a house with a 16 year old while working full time (she works part time)...while not missing a beat as being a dad...I am a better person and I prepared for the best because no matter what happened between the 2 of us, I was going to be okay and that was the best scenerio...

If you remember in Feb., I posted that she was doing a yo-yo act, coming back into my life and my son's life, making promises, then leaving us alone for weeks at a time...it was when I said no more of that and she wasn't welcome here for a month, that I started to see a change in her, in me...in our relationship...she moved out, she had control, but suddenly I had taken it away from her...

At that point and time, she realized it wasn't me with the problems, but us...and now we have moved on to her needing to fix things...she is a slob and I won't let her move back until she makes a committment to clean up...

Finally, mariage counseling will start asap...things are going to be good again...


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome news. I am so happy for you!!


----------



## yourbabygirl (May 28, 2011)

wow!! with stories like yours, i wished i didn't blew some of my chances this past week. 

i don't know if i can undo the disaster on our first MC that probably just cemented his heart into NEVER coming back, now he repeatedly say to my face with anger and full-conviction N-E-V-E-R!! (dunno if the anger is a good sign, meaning he is not thinking properly yet). 

but congratulations again.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Fantastic news, fingers crossed that things keep moving forward for you guys :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

That is amazing. Just the miracle that I am hoping for. I am happy to hear that someone is making progress. Gives me hope for my future. Thanks for sharing this with us. It helps.


----------

